# Muskegon free camping site?



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone know some places around the muskegon river area that offer free camping? I'd like to head up to a spot near the Bills lake area and fish the whole weekend. I'm willing to drive about a 30minute radius around that spot if anyones familiar. I'd like to just pitch a tent for the night maybe have a fire. Does anyone know of any places around the muskegon area that offers this? I'm not trying to get a stupid fine or anything like that. I know here are areas like that around the PM, but i've never heard of any around the muskegon.


BUT, that being said, what are the consequences if I pull a fast one and camp alongside the river? Anyone know? 

Thanks. 

JB


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The Manistee National Forest includes some tracts in Muskegon County. Perhaps not down towards the Muskegon, but there's plenty of Federal land along the White.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

We used to camp on the river down in the state game area. Permit required, but it was free you just had to pick one up at the DNR station. 

I'm sure the fine isn't light and neither is the one for cutting trees down for camp wood. 

Call the ranger station I'm sure they'd be more than willing to help you.

Good luck And bring lots of bug dope. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

troutguy26 said:


> We used to camp on the river down in the state game area. Permit required, but it was free you just had to pick one up at the DNR station.
> 
> I'm sure the fine isn't light and neither is the one for cutting trees down for camp wood.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I read online (gov website) that it's perfectly legal to camp on Michigan national forest property but there seems to be catches involved too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Justin.B said:


> Interesting. I read online (gov website) that it's perfectly legal to camp on Michigan national forest property but there seems to be catches involved too.


Just plan to pick up a permit. It is simple, and quick. In 30 years it won't be simple, or quick, so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> Just plan to pick up a permit. It is simple, and quick. In 30 years it won't be simple, or quick, so enjoy it while it lasts.


I plan on giving the ranger a call and well see what they say.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

State land generally requires a free permit. You fill it out and tack it up somewhere when you are on-site.

National Forest is open to camp everywhere except where it is explicitly designated Closed. This will be generally be at certain sites, such as a Day Use Picnic Area, or a trail-head or boat launching parking area. Sometimes too in riparian areas there will be a set-back limit on camping near the stream, typically where there is a lot of Bald Eagle activity. But that still leaves a whole lot of places to camp for free.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh and it's not easy to get on to free N.F. sites just north of the White River (Oceana Co., Pines Point area, though Pines Point is a very nice cheap fee campground), where they are doing a lot of management for the endangered Karner Blue Butterfly - lots of open areas closed off by barrier posts, etc. The south side of the White is probably better for free camping.


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

B.Jarvinen said:


> State land generally requires a free permit. You fill it out and tack it up somewhere when you are on-site.
> 
> National Forest is open to camp everywhere except where it is explicitly designated Closed. This will be generally be at certain sites, such as a Day Use Picnic Area, or a trail-head or boat launching parking area. Sometimes too in riparian areas there will be a set-back limit on camping near the stream, typically where there is a lot of Bald Eagle activity. But that still leaves a whole lot of places to camp for free.


Awesome! Thanks for this post. Can I do a permit online or do I need to go to the rangers office or whatever.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't nail the permit to a tree or the dnr will get upset for putting nails in trees. Best to put it in a ziplock and hang that in a tree with string.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

National Forest doesn't require a permit.

But there are differences between public land managed by a Federal agency and public land managed by the State of Michigan. Lots of people refer to all public land as 'state land'.

The permit for State of Michigan land should be available online these days and are free, but I've never bothered. Have been thinking about it though; I would just tape it onto some camping gear in an obvious spot. I wouldn't worry about one that much on State Forest sites away from water when it is not hunting season. State Game Areas are a little different in that they are usually smaller tracts of public land amidst lots of private land and nearer to urban areas; you are more likely to see a CO there. I think the only State land in Muskegon county would be Game Areas. They may have special rules different than State Forest.


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

B.Jarvinen said:


> National Forest doesn't require a permit.
> 
> But there are differences between public land managed by a Federal agency and public land managed by the State of Michigan. Lots of people refer to all public land as 'state land'.
> 
> The permit for State of Michigan land should be available online these days and are free, but I've never bothered. Have been thinking about it though; I would just tape it onto some camping gear in an obvious spot. I wouldn't worry about one that much on State Forest sites away from water when it is not hunting season. State Game Areas are a little different in that they are usually smaller tracts of public land amidst lots of private land and nearer to urban areas; you are more likely to see a CO there. I think the only State land in Muskegon county would be Game Areas. They may have special rules different than State Forest.


Again, thanks for your knowledge. It's really helpful. I apologize if this is a stupid question, but do I need to be on a actual camp site? Or can I set up my tent off the path down to the river from a certain access site.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a link to the Mi. DNR site that gives you all the info. and a downloadable permit for camping on "Dispersed" land. According to this you can camp any place that is more than 1 mile from a normal campground.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html

D


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

They keep a close eye on the state game area so we never risked not having one. Also have been checked many times for it. 

The best advise was already said, zip lock bag and some tape or zip ties and attach it to a tree in camp. 

Back in my day (flyrodder should get a kick outta that) we couldn't print em so we always stopped in a station. With the ease of printing it yourself there's no point risking it, plus if you screw up and park your butt on some primo habitat for some bug I've never seen at least you can show that you were trying to do the right thing and made an honest mistake. 

Don't worry about an actual campsite, just don't make it look like one when you leave and you're fine. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

troutguy26 said:


> They keep a close eye on the state game area so we never risked not having one. Also have been checked many times for it.
> 
> The best advise was already said, zip lock bag and some tape or zip ties and attach it to a tree in camp.
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for the info! I'm excited to try it out I've never done it before. I plan on setting up camp before I fish and then come back to the tent and sleep for the night until morning and go right back at it. Should be an experience!

I just talked to the ranger office in Cadillac an she said I didn't need a permit because the location is on national forest property. I will most likely still print out a permit and fill it out though just in case. Hopefully the weather holds up and the river goes down.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck and be safe if you're going solo. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

""" back in my day """ What TG26 meant to say was that it has only been a couple of years that a permit was available on line. He has no way of knowing what that phrase really means. YOUNG KIDS!!!!

Have a nice day TG.

D


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I love doing dispersed camping-really the only type of camping that I do.

It's really not a difficult thing, and as others have mentioned, you do have to watch out for protected habitat.

With camping in the national forest, the biggest rules are that you follow State rules, in my opinion. As to camping in State Game Areas, aren't they closed to camping May 15-September 14 or 15?

Bring a gun if you're going solo for sure. If you're going camping near the White, there are some decent feral dog packs.


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

bornforsurvival said:


> I love doing dispersed camping-really the only type of camping that I do.
> 
> It's really not a difficult thing, and as others have mentioned, you do have to watch out for protected habitat.
> 
> ...


I'll be fishing near the Hess lake bills lake area which isn't state game area (not 100% sure but pretty positive). Can national forest area be state game as well?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

As I have mentioned, there are differences between Federal land and State of Michigan land, and even differences between various types of State land.

Most maps will identify which type of public land a given location actually is. Read the map.

National Forest - Free to camp most everywhere, no permit. Exceptions are usually posted.

State Forest - Technically required to display a free permit.

State Game Area - Possibly State Forest rules apply, but there are likely many exceptions or local special cases. COs keep a close eye on these. I'm not saying it can't be done, but these would always be my last choice.

I camp on public land all the time. It's easy. I never carry a gun and have never needed one either. But you might not want to attempt to rain seal your tent with fresh hamburger grease and leave the extra supply laying in a skillet overnight. Use common sense and sleeping in the public woods at night is always an enjoyable experience.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I know that you can camp in the Allegan State Game Area in the Fall, winter, and early Spring-we thought about it.

But yeah, those rules can be different at every site.

And perhaps I was a little dramatic about bringing a gun.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

tons of national forest land off m-82 between bills lake and hess lake, you can camp out there with no permit as well. Probably wouldn't need a gun, but there is kids out there that have never had a good a**- whooping that could cause problems by trying to steal your stuff


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

bornforsurvival said:


> I know that you can camp in the Allegan State Game Area in the Fall, winter, and early Spring-we thought about it.


I have considered it too.


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

mikeznewaygo said:


> tons of national forest land off m-82 between bills lake and hess lake, you can camp out there with no permit as well. Probably wouldn't need a gun, but there is kids out there that have never had a good a**- whooping that could cause problems by trying to steal your stuff


Would you advise not setting up my tent before going and fishing? The only thing they could probably steal is some goodies to help me sleep :lol:

If I was to take a gun I'd have to take a pellet gun.. I'm not about to wield a shotgun in the middle of the forest nor do I have a small firearm.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have seen people camping right on the river bank of the Muskegon State land


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I would keep tent put away until you get back if you want me to be honest, unless you have it back in the woods where no one will suspect it


----------



## Justin.B (Jan 4, 2013)

mikeznewaygo said:


> Yeah I would keep tent put away until you get back if you want me to be honest, unless you have it back in the woods where no one will suspect it


I guess well see. I might just put up the tent and leave everything in my car until I get back from fishing. The spot I'm going to isn't very popular so maybe it won't be a problem. I don't think I could set my tent up in the dark.


----------

